# windows 7 pro will not connect to Server 2003



## suttybutty (May 29, 2008)

I have had a problem connectiing a new Windows 7 client to server2003 domain. I have tried all the suggestions from the support people at the laptop supplier and have noticed many instances of this on various forums but no-one seems to be able to find the problem. When you try to join the domain you get an error saying 

"An attempt to resolve the DNS name of a domain controller in the domain being joined has failed. Please verify this client is configured to reach a DNS server that can resolve DNS names in the target domain"

I have had this problem since October, luckily it is on a laptop that is only seldomly used in the officce, however we are looking to upgrade some of the PSc in the office and I am afraid of buying Windows 7 machines as I may have this same problem


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you joind the computer to the domain? Is it getting an IP address from DHCP or is it a static IP address?


----------



## suttybutty (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for replying, here is the situation, we currently have about 12 PCs all running Windows XP Pro and all connecting to the domain without a problem. We bought a new laptop with Windows 7 Pro, when I connect the new laptop to the network via the LAN, it can see all the other computers on the network, it can connect to the internet, it can ping all the other computers but when I try to join the domain I get the message displayed as above. I have done ipconfig/all and it is showing the same settings as when I do it on the XP machines.
Can you please help as this is now getting to a point where the Chief Officer needs a new PC and I am not sure whether to go for Windows 7 or XP, or are we needing to buy a new Server. I am working at a local charity who get all their equipment via donations and grants so the expense of a new server would be a killer in the current climate.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Disable any firewall stuff on the laptop. Not being able to resolve DNS names would indicate to me that this computer's IP setting do not include your local DNS server. THe only time I have an issue joining a computer to the domain is if they get an IP address that is not in the same network as the DC or if DHCP isn't giving the correct DNS server to resolve names.

You can no longer order new computers with XP from most vendors.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.elmajdal.net/win7/Joining_Windows_7_To_Domain.aspx


----------

